# Frak!!!



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i asked the shop to spray clear on my wheels to coat them, missed the part where i said don't scuff the powdercoat, i'm not worried about adhesion. fast forward to today and my wheels that i put all that time and effort into look like complete $hit!!:shutme

their words... "we'll fix it"


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ouch.......*

You've got to be kidding. So does "we'll fix it" mean they're going to completely redo them so they look like they did before they scuffed 'em? Or, does that remain to be seen?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

remains to be seen. They're going to mask the black and spray silver paint. considering it took me an hour to mask and an hour and a half to cut in the shape i'm nervous they're gonna look half assed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hate to say it, but it seems like more and more that if you want it done right, you have to do the whole darn thing yourself! No matter WHAT it is or how SIMPLE it seems.......


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

that's the trouble, i did them myself. that's why i'm so ticked off about it. leave the one final step that i dont have the equipment for to the "pros" and wham, backfired


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I assumed you were gonna do the clear yourself too. Eastwood makes gloss and satin clears that I have used with very good results. Sorry to hear they didn't have the sense to stop after they saw the first one look bad with the paper....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Give them a chance...see how they do....if it dosen't work out, give them an out by telling them to "strip them clean" and then take the wheels home and "GO BACK JACK & DO IT AGAIN".......I am not trying to make a joke of your situation. Some times you just have to do stuff yourself to get the right results. I am SURE I will be having the same issues with my 67 soon enough!:willy: Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you used a tape kit, might wanna at least buy another kit to allow them to use when they redue it. You want it to look good.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent point made, Rukee. No way to do a really good job easily without the kit.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i did mine with painters tape and an xacto knife. i hated the way the kit worked out. 

pics on the blog 1968lemans.************


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xcmac26 said:


> i did mine with painters tape and an xacto knife. i hated the way the kit worked out.
> 
> pics on the blog 1968lemans.************


That's 1968 LeMans Project for those who just want to point and click...


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> That's 1968 LeMans Project for those who just want to point and click...


Thanks for the link. Some of us have a problem changing the channels on this thing.

cool:cool

.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry, not sure why it didn't give the link.

bought a new motorcycle so haven't had time to swing by the shop and check out the paint job on the wheels. i'm being assured they look awesome, and the rubber's been mounted so they damn well better. delivery date pushed to tuesday...guess they're half done buffing it and then have to put the interior back. why that didn't happen first i have no idea.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well i FINALLY had the time to swing by the shop. Wheels look good with their new silver skin. There's now 2 layers of clear over the centers though...i'm not terribly thrilled with the look of them but i think i can live with it. we'll see how that goes once i see it in some straight sunshine. Been overcast past couple days.


----------

